# Worse for your health: Roundup or Killex?



## Lawnmower_Man (Oct 1, 2017)

Just curious as what is better to use for controlling that 'Creeping Charlie' that is making its way onto my lawn...with the least amount of impact to your health.

Do I spot spray the weeds with Killex?
or
Do I brush the weeds with Roundup?

I assume that both would easily eradicate the weed but I'm not really sure if anyone here ever had a Glyphosate (Roundup) vs 2,4-D (Killex) debate when it comes down to health.

Would love to here some thoughts on this from everyone here.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

There's nothing wrong with either of those if label precautions are followed (wearing personal protection equipment).

If you're thinking of the recent ruling against roundup while typing this, that verdict was reached by emotion and not logic. You can watch a good summary of that here. Both of the products you mentioned have been in use for over half a century and a link between them and cancer has never been firmly established. Headlines will tell you a different story, however.

Creeping charlie is best killed with Triclopyr, which is commonly available as Weed B Gon Chickweed, Clover, and Oxalis. It will laugh at 2-4d. Glyphosate will work but it will also kill any grass you touch while brushing. Save that painful application process for weeds that give you no choice.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------

